# foam or gas in the bottle



## Runningwolf (Nov 15, 2009)

I just bottled mu Rhubarb today and I am getting a little foam on top. The wine was degassed and in the carboy for six months. I sanitized the bottles 20 minutes before bottling with k-meta and let them drain. I did not rinse them afterwards. Do you think this is what might be causing the foam on top?


----------



## St Allie (Nov 15, 2009)

my thoughts are

rhubarb and peach are notorious for holding on to the co2... takes forever to get it bottled... Looks like it's still gassy.

(I sanitise and fill bottle the same way you do.)

Allie


----------



## Leanne (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah, I agree with Allie. That is gas. Get those corks out before you get explosions.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 15, 2009)

What do you recommend? If I dumped it all back in a carboy and put a vacuum pump on it for awhile would I be able to rebottle right away do you think? Dang and I used good corks also. Could I uncork shake the bottles and recork them after gas disappears or ....


----------



## BettyJ (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a bottle of K-meta solution that I used to rinse everything and if I shake it up, it foams the same way. When bottling, if I let the bottle set for a few seconds, the foam dissapates (?SP). The water I am using is filtered rain water.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 15, 2009)

It could also be that you have a small air leak within the instruments you are bottling with whether it be a mechanical device or even just a hose and wand. I use small hose clamps to get rid of this problem and have seen it happen 1st hand. I use clamps that are specifically made for fuel injection hoses as they do a better job of squeezing the hoses uniformly and dont have those creases that damage your hoses like the standard hose clamps do. They are just a few more cents more but are still very cheap and last forever and you can get them at any Auto Parts store. Can you see little air bubbles traveling down your hose and possible orriginating from right where your hose meets your racking cane? Another tip is to fit your hose further onto your racking cane.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 15, 2009)

Wade I am using the Buon Vino Automatic Auto Bottle Gravity Filler. Yes there are some bubbles that get in the hose so I didn't know if that along with just rinsing the bottles with k-meta woulde be the cause or not. It has been about 8 hours and there are still bubbles in the bottle. Would would you do?


----------



## St Allie (Nov 15, 2009)

St Allie said:


> my thoughts are
> 
> 
> (I sanitise and fill bottle the same way you do.)
> ...



.... thought I'd expand on my process.. I rinse the bottles with the meta sanitiser and drain before filling.. however, I use a siphon hose to fill my bottles.. I don't have any fancy equipment for that bit..

Allie


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 15, 2009)

Allie, I did have the drain the bottles on a bottle tree for about 20 minutes


----------



## St Allie (Nov 15, 2009)

Runningwolf said:


> Allie, I did have the drain the bottles on a bottle tree for about 20 minutes



hehehe longer than me then.. I just tip them upside down and I'm good to go!

.. is it all your bottles or just a couple?

I don't know anything about auto bottle fillers so can't add anything there..

If one of my wines did that, I'd still think more degassing was required. As mentioned before.. I had a peach that was gassy.. it had also been bulk stored for yonks under airlock.. and shaken/stirred and stuff.. I ended up blending it with a cranberry/blackcurrant wine.. left it in bulk to degas again.. It actually turned out a really nice blush wine.. 


Allie


----------



## Wade E (Nov 15, 2009)

Try shaking the bottles alittle to break up the bubbles in a bottle. I just used my auto bottler for the first time yesterday and had no problems so maybe it is just a gassy wine still. I dont leave my bottles on my tree that long usually either.


----------



## winemanden (Nov 16, 2009)

*Vacu Vin*

If you've got a Vacuvin, why not uncork a single bottle and pull a vacuum on it.
If the foam keeps on coming you got gas problems. 

Regards, Winemanden.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 16, 2009)

The bubbles all went away today. If I shake a bottle I do get some bubbles, but nothing more then I get from shaking a commercial wine. The Buon Vino filler fills from the top instead of at the bottom of the bottle. This may have also been part of the issue with this wine. I am going to pop one open tonight and and try it to see if its gassy. I will also shake it like a soda bottle and see if any pressure builds up it it.


----------

